# E road bike won’t turn off or change options on remote



## Ross0703 (Jan 10, 2021)

As the title pretty much explains my e+2 pro road bike will not turn off once on or will not allow me to scroll through the options of the motor power. Anyone else have any experience with this or knowledge to rectify it would be appreciated


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh waaaa, problems with the electric motor on your bicycle. Get a real one, and you won't run into this.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

A battle of wits! When it should just be a battle with your legs.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

If you're still struggling with this let me suggest this; remove or disconnect the battery, wait at least 30 seconds, and then replace/reconnect the battery.

hth


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

pmf said:


> Oh waaaa, problems with the electric motor on your bicycle. Get a real one, and you won't run into this.




Re e-bikes:

There are people who may, due to health reasons, be physically unable to ride a "real" bicycle, but still wish to get out and enjoy at least some exercise.

There are people who wish to commute over distances and terrains that are otherwise too difficult for them on a "real" bicycle.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

My experience with ebikes here in the DC area mostly commuting 17 miles each way to work on a MUT is:
1. Every person who buzzes by me on one of these things is younger (by about 20 years), and slimmer than I am. Maybe they're missing a lung and I just can't see it. 
2. Since my fat @ss can't seem to get up the Rosslyn hill fast enough for them, they pass on a blind corner (just one example of stoopid [email protected] I see people doing on them). 
3. In the past 5 years, I've gone from seeing 1-2 a day to getting passed by dozens of them each way. Here in DC, I have a bigass SUV tailgating me pretty much everywhere. I can't go any faster than the car in front of me. I can't wait until the bike path gets to that stage. 
4. Give a person with minimal bike handing skills a bike that can go 25 mph with almost no effort. Seem like a good idea? 

Yeah, I agree that for people who need some help getting out they are a great thing. Thing is, all I see are people who are perfectly capable of riding a real bike, but are too lazy to do so. Its sad when the newest thing getting people on bicycles is an electric motor. Even Lance is better than that. Is the circle boring lately?


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

pmf said:


> My experience with ebikes here in the DC area mostly commuting 17 miles each way to work on a MUT is:
> 1. Every person who buzzes by me on one of these things is younger (by about 20 years), and slimmer than I am. Maybe they're missing a lung and I just can't see it.
> 2. Since my fat @ss can't seem to get up the Rosslyn hill fast enough for them, they pass on a blind corner (just one example of stoopid [email protected] I see people doing on them).
> 3. In the past 5 years, I've gone from seeing 1-2 a day to getting passed by dozens of them each way. Here in DC, I have a bigass SUV tailgating me pretty much everywhere. I can't go any faster than the car in front of me. I can't wait until the bike path gets to that stage.
> ...


You assume you're able to assess what other peoples' capabilities and motivational levels actually are simply by looking.

This is a questionable assumption. Especially if your perceptions are limited to just "all you see."

I agree that having an e-bike doesn't prevent stupid riding...but neither does having a regular bike.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

xxl said:


> You assume you're able to assess what other peoples' capabilities and motivational levels actually are simply by looking.
> 
> This is a questionable assumption. Especially if your perceptions are limited to just "all you see."
> 
> I agree that having an e-bike doesn't prevent stupid riding...but neither does having a regular bike.


Do you own one?


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

pmf said:


> Do you own one?


No. Do you?


----------

